

Show HN : My (current) Weekend Project - I am, I do - thehodge
http://iamido.info/

======
thehodge
Hi HN,

This weekend I'm at a hackday and the theme is 'dreams', My dream is to get
people working on what they love and find inspiration, I find my inspiration
in the people around me and the people doing what I want to do, so we asked 30
friends 6 questions each and put the results online, we've had an amazing
response with some really thoughtful answers and now we've opened it up to
everyone, we've got about 3 hours left before we have to present the hack and
I'd love to reach 100 responses (we currently have 50).

It uses twitter bootstrap as a default and I know that HN is getting a bit
sick of it but it makes knocking up something quickly so easy and for hackdays
I really thing it's perfect.

We've got about 4 features to implement as well so I'll be checking back
whilst we code :)

~~~
thehodge
Currently working on

* favouring an answer from someone to create a scrapbook of inspiration (we joking call inspr-paper ;) )

* showing on the sidebar people who are similar to you but your not following

------
yesimahuman
Cool, nice work. I think the "I do blah" can be awkward but I like the focus.

For fun, my friend and I made a similar site called <http://threeabout.me>
(profile example: <http://threeabout.me/max>). It's centered around describing
yourself with the three most important things you want people to know about
you.

I think we both desire some kind of online profile that has limits, kind of
like describing yourself in a tweet.

~~~
caiusdurling
Hey,

It's not aimed so much about having an online profile for yourself with
constraints, but to inspire others and be inspired yourself. Three about me
looks neat though, interesting to see how creative people can be when
constrained in describing themselves.

------
sravfeyn
Nice idea.Greatly executed.Clean design. But I have very small doubt. When
people say this is 3 hour project and weekend project, do they mean buying the
domain and hosting solution and deploying along with coding the website.All of
those tasks fall into that 3 hrs or that weekend? I understand that this is
done in hack day competition and my question may not apply to this case, but
what is it in general

~~~
thehodge
Hi Sravfeyn,

Yep, we came up with the idea on Saturday morning, bought the domain name last
night and spent from midday yesterday to this second coding it :)

I'm not sure about others but our weekend projects are generally weekend
projects..

~~~
sravfeyn
Thanks for the clarification :)

------
flyingyeti
Really cool idea. It's a lot of fun just randomly browsing around and reading
peoples' stories.

Tiny annoyance: the line-height: 36px (application.css:23) makes wrapped
section headings look strange. One simple fix is to replace that with margin-
top: 18px; margin-bottom: 18px;.

~~~
caiusdurling
Glad you like it!

Integrated your CSS change, many thanks :-)

------
alexholehouse
Beautiful. Simple, does what it does, clean layout. Really nice.

Would be cool to be able to search by what people do as well as names, unless
it's there and I'm just missing it. I'd like to see what other people doing
(say, software development) have to say.

~~~
caiusdurling
Hi Alex,

We've not added the ability to search by "do" yet, but if you view someone's
profile and click on their "do" activity it'll list all other users with that
"do" entered. I'll stick the searching on the todo list. :-)

Thanks for the kind words and glad you like it!

------
slevcom
I'd like to be able to browse random people easier. A big "Show me another!"
button would be cool. Then I could just sit there and while away the hours
reading random thoughts from random people.

~~~
caiusdurling
Interesting suggestion! Definitely something I'd love personally as well, it's
firmly on the todo list. Thanks! :-)

------
nyellin
I love it. Here's my profile: <http://iamido.info/users/23963-natan-yellin>

~~~
caiusdurling
I'm [the other] co-author of it. Thank you very much, and glad you love it!
:-)

------
westiseast
cool, I like it.

I had a similar idea rumbling around my head for a few months now (basically
"I live here and I do X"), but the twist you've added of making it stories
about people is nice.

------
nyellin
Some feedback:

* Add geographic location and show people near you

* Change "you have no friends" to "you have no friends yet. why not invite some?"

~~~
caiusdurling
Hi Natan,

Good ideas thanks. Geographic location would definitely be interesting, I'll
put it on the todo list. And I've tweaked the wording of the friends panel if
it's empty. Knew we'd overlook something!

Thanks again.

~~~
nyellin
One more suggestion: change the Twitter and Facebook posts to "I am ___, I do
___" and a link. It is mysterious and doesn't look spammy.

------
robjohnson
Definitely an interesting next step into this geek list-like area. Keep it up
and stay with it.

